# Does your dog like to cuddle?



## SARAHSMITH

So I have this huge 14 month old male German Shepherd. Zeppelin ended up being much bigger than his brothers and sisters, but still I like to cuddle and want him like it too.

Perhaps my persistance is paying off. While he is no fun to sleep with so is confined to the mud room at bedtime, he does now lay down with my daughter for about 20 minutes when she goes to bed and hops on my bed and hers in the morning for a few minutes of cuddle time each morning. As he gets older he is seems to enjoy being pet and to lay next to us more, as in the past we mostly got his attention because he wanted to play. Hope this trend continues!

Does your dog like to cuddle?


----------



## Lilie

My 2 year old GSD isn't a cuddler. Like your pup, he'll come up for a few minutes and then go lay near us. I think for him it's more of a heat issue. He like to lay on tile, or under a fan. 

As he gets older he will now solicit cuddles. He'll come to us first, where in his youth we'd have to call him to us.


----------



## LukasGSD

Yes. Lukas will jump up in the bed with me. He'll end up on the floor at some time in the night but he'll come up if I invite him. Havn't let Jaxon sleep out of the Kennel but he does like cuddlin' up on the couch. I love snuggly dogs.


----------



## LaRen616

Both of mine are cuddlers.

My female puppy is surprisingly into cuddling a little more than my male is. She would lay next to me all day if she could, she proved it one day when I was sick and stayed home from work, she laid next to me the whole day. :wub:


----------



## catz

Once the land shark stage was over Rio turned into a cuddle bug. I thought should would always be pretty independant, never chose to be near me while she slept and struggled to get away if held to long but that all ended at about 7 months. 
The only problem I have with it is trying to explain to guests that, although I can be all mushy on her, she really dosen't enjoy attention like that from anyone else. My friends have tried to give her the odd hug or encouraged her to stay sitting next to them for a belly rub and she always gives them the cold shoulder lol.. Dont try to hard with my princess or she will turn into a snob


----------



## Lilie

I forgot to add that Hondo has learned the joys of having his butt scratched (thanks bunches, hubby). So now he'll back up to you as if to say, "Scratch my butt...scratch my butt!" 

Doesn't really count as cuddeling. Doesn't provide any joy to me.....


----------



## mwiacek10

Gunny didn't start to be a cuddler until very recently. He'll lay next to me to get a belly rub all day if I'd let him.


----------



## Jelpy

Allie loves to be cuddled. Sweep loves to be petted and will creep up next to me in bed and ask to be petted, but she can't deal with being cuddled. I think, coming from an abusive home, being cuddled is just too threatening for her. Lycan is too active to cuddle. Grendel sometimes does like to cuddle, sometimes doesn't. She's still a puppy. 

Jelpy


----------



## Paper Bat

Titan will lay next to me for a few minutes and then go off to lay elsewhere. Kinda sad really, nothing like my late min-pin Rusty who would fall asleep between my legs every night. Hope he grows out of it soon.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

She has her moments- especially right before bed- she will hop up in our bed and look at me with puppy dog eyes like "can i PLEASE stay here, i promise not to shred my bed and chase the cats all night" I feel bad for about a second and make her get in her crate. then in the mornings hubby uses her to wake me up she will cuddle up next me and look at me and whine until i "spoon" with her- LOL

Sometimes at lunch she will look at me again with those eyes and I let her up on the couch next to me (((ssshhh don't tell DH-LOL) and she flips over for belly rubs


----------



## RocketDog

I hope Rocket is cuddly. He'll let me hold him on my lap kinda still, although at almost 50lbs it's getting harder. He's so soft with his puppy fuzz I just want to squeeze and hold him all the time (I don't, but I do pet him all the time). I have to remind myself he's a GSD, not a CareBear, LOL.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett is VERY snuggly. She LOVES to cuddle on the couch, in the bed, on the floor...anywhere. She's so fluffy and soft too. It took her awhile to warm up to cuddling, but once she did...she was all in! Our last dog was OK with being next to us, but she wasn't keen on being super cuddly. We were secretly hoping Scarlett was a snuggle bug when we rescued her.


----------



## southernfiction

I wonder if the cuddling is related to a dog's basic personality? Are type A personalities "ON" so much that they can't take the stillness cuddling requires? My puppy thinks I'm an okay pack leader, but she'd really rather be doing something other than cuddling. One thing I do know, you can't *make* a dog into a cuddler.


----------



## k_sep

Luna is definitely big on cuddling. When I first got her, she like to come sit in my lap and roll on her belly for me to scratch it. Now she's seven months old and about 60 lbs and still loves to sit in my lap and cuddle. :wub: She's my giant lap dog.


----------



## chelle

Lilie said:


> I forgot to add that Hondo has learned the joys of having his butt scratched (thanks bunches, hubby). So now he'll back up to you as if to say, "Scratch my butt...scratch my butt!"
> 
> Doesn't really count as cuddeling. Doesn't provide any joy to me.....


Haha :rofl:



southernfiction said:


> I wonder if the cuddling is related to a dog's basic personality? Are type A personalities "ON" so much that they can't take the stillness cuddling requires? ............One thing I do know, you can't *make* a dog into a cuddler.


Interesting question, I wonder too!


Bails loves cuddling in the morning, especially Sat/Sun mornings when the bf gets up and Bailey and I have the bed to ourselves (along with the Shiba) *and* when he's really tired. Other than that, not so much. He does seem to like it when I kiss his muzzle and play with his ears. Wish he was a lil more cuddly, but he's my right-hand man, major velcro dude.


----------



## doggiedad

he's in the mud room, how can he cuddle when he's in there????



SARAHSMITH said:


> So I have this huge 14 month old male German Shepherd. Zeppelin ended up being much bigger than his brothers and sisters, but still I like to cuddle and want him like it too.
> 
> Perhaps my persistance is paying off. While he is no fun to sleep with so is confined to the mud room at bedtime, he does now lay down with my daughter for about 20 minutes when she goes to bed and hops on my bed and hers in the morning for a few minutes of cuddle time each morning. As he gets older he is seems to enjoy being pet and to lay next to us more, as in the past we mostly got his attention because he wanted to play. Hope this trend continues!
> 
> Does your dog like to cuddle?


----------



## DCluver33

yes, but only when he wants too.


----------



## marshies

Hoping and praying that my GSD is going to be a cuddler. Need AFFECTION!


----------



## doggiedad

our dog will jump on the bed with us or the sofa.


----------



## ollie_leyna

My little man isn't a cuddler and I'm a little disappointed about it. He won't even sleep on my bed/ He is a little cuddly in the morning but that's usually because he's groggy haha. However, he hates it when I show affection to other people! I think he's jealous lol


----------



## SARAHSMITH

doggiedad said:


> he's in the mud room, how can he cuddle when he's in there????


Yeah, he's no fun to sleep with because he'll hop off the bed and then want to get back up on the bed, but even though he is huge and can easily hop up on the bed, he'll put his two front paws up on the mattress and stretch as far as he can across the bed (and now he's in a position where he can't hop up) - and he'll cry and whine until someone gets up and lifts his butt onto the bed. Yeah, that silly behavior made us get up several times a night!


----------



## Wolfgeist

My 5.5 month old pup is a major, major cuddle bug. He likes to sleep pressed against me, and will come to me and crowd me so that I cuddle with him. He will allow me to drape him across my body like a blanket, kiss his face, mess with him, and he'll just fall asleep. He loves to be close, he loves to sleep on me and get tons of kisses, and he loves to be right here with my 24/7.

Definitely one of the most cuddliest dogs I have ever met - and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## RocketDog

Maybe there's hope after all! Tonight (yes, that's dog slobber on my leg, lol--he'd been resting his chin!)


----------



## Snickelfritz

My 5 year old Black GSD is finally a cuddler. :wub: It took her a long time, I think she thought if she broke down, it would be submitting. Well guess what, submitting is a good thing now!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## brembo

Banjo would medal in the cuddling Olympics. I often use him as a pillow when reading. I can lift him by his paws and reposition him as needed. 50% of the time I wake up, he's sprawled along my legs/torso with his head on my belly, lately I wake up to a muzzle across my neck. He seemingly cannot be close enough to me and I'll feel him tighten up the snuggle during the night. Helps that I keep my bedroom around 60 degrees I think.


----------



## KZoppa

Zena was never real cuddly. She would snuggle for a minute or two and then shift away. She was a velcro dog though so just being close was good enough for her. Riley tries.... we'll leave it at that. He's hubby's dog. Shasta has recently started to become a cuddly girl. She'll jump up on the couch and rest her head against my leg and pass out. She never used to do that. She's also becoming big time velcro girl too. So i would say with her its maturity.


----------

